# UKBFF MIDLANDS & NORTH EAST CHAMPIONSHIPS - PHOTOS



## CORPORATE (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi everybody - I have now uploaded the photos for the UKBFF Midlands Championship Birmingham (317 photos) and the UKBFF North East Championship Leeds (330 photos) onto *www.herculespower.co.uk*.

Both great shows - roll on the British Finals and the Mr Hercules 2008! Enjoy!


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

Cheers matey :thumb:

Lin


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Can we get some of 9pack and anyone else from here, put on here, as I don't have time to go through 300+ photos,


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

Nytol said:


> Can we get some of 9pack and anyone else from here, put on here, as I don't have time to go through 300+ photos,


Why what do you do all day :laugh::laugh:

Lin


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

here is one good photo just to get it going


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

another one


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Lin said:


> Why what do you do all day :laugh::laugh:
> 
> Lin


I'm a very busy boy, :whistling:


----------

